# TEC water chiller



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

this is more of a concept that i plan on building for fun

specs to be 
4x~70w tecs
4x copper coolers
4x tower coolers (AMD heatpipe HSF for initial testing)
1x styrofoam cooler
4x barbs













the copper coolers need to get turned or the barbs need to be swapped but this is my initial CAD drawing its unrendered just exported as a JPEG any suggestions ideas?

here is with 120mm tower coolers they wont fit thats why i voted 92mm ones


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 5, 2010)

looks cool


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

played with spacing its close but looks like 120mm coolers will fit...hmmm 130w tecs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

You are cutting holes for a fan or two I would assume?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

yes the should just about mate with the exterior


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2010)

why not just buy an ac unit and make it into a chiller ?

pick one up on the cheap, this guy made his under $100

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=252184


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

i have a phase change sitting under my bed this is more of a proof of concept sort of thing i just think its cool


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

here with fans (no blades being lazy)











and if anyone is wondering a netbook cannot run CAD for shit when you start doing bunches of reflective surfaces....


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 5, 2010)

if i may ask what is a tec water chiller? sorry, im a noob.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 5, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> if i may ask what is a tec water chiller? sorry, im a noob.



TEC , AKA PELTIER is this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect


Heats one side of the device and cools the other side when voltage is applied. it is use'd in some small fridges etc.



larger more  powerful models can cool things well below the freezing point of water.


----------



## xtaticego (Jun 5, 2010)

I just got 2 TEC from a mini fridge the other day , planning  a mod with them soon.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 5, 2010)

Love TEC stuff, it;s always a dream, would be nice to see someone do it!

Keep us posted


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

selling parts to get money up to do it if anyone has water parts to sell or donate i will take them  to put this together


----------

